# What do you normally drink?



## seth8530 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys will normally drink on during the week or say during a nice casual weekend or something. 

I have found that I rarely drink my own wine ( I enjoy hoarding and gifting it too much) but for my day to day I really enjoy some nice craft beer. When I am not enjoying a craft beer or something during the middle of the week I might look into my spirit collection or perhaps craft up a nice balanced mixed drink.

Maybe every other weekend or so I will buy a nice bottle of wine and savor it over a few hours with the GF.

So what do you guys enjoy drinking on your average night?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't say the last time I actually bought a bottle of wine unless it was from a smaller winery. We generally find something in the cellar to enjoy either our or something that we received from a friend...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> I can't say the last time I actually bought a bottle of wine unless it was from a smaller winery. We generally find something in the cellar to enjoy either our or something that we received from a friend...



I must agree with Doug ^^
I dont drink beer so I am limited to wine - the reason we started to make wine was store bought wines gave my wife headaches and all.


----------



## cooldood (Aug 28, 2014)

I make my own beer so that is what I usually drink.


----------



## codeman (Aug 28, 2014)

Rum & coke. Or any wine but typically whites. 

I mean I don't drink it's against my religion. I also don't eat mashed potatoes for the same reason.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

What I drink most is water


----------



## Elmer (Aug 28, 2014)

Coffee in the AM
Water until sunset
Beer or whiskey or both after dinner (or yard work, or on golf course)
*BIG* *BIG *glass of water before bed.

Wake up-repeat!


I should note that during the winter months I tend to drink my wine!


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 28, 2014)

I like a nice dry martini if I've nothing going on in the evening. Or a glass of my red wine. I'm limited on the hard alcohol I can have because of my Celiac's so options are limited somewhat to Gin, Rum, and 100% Agave Tequila if I'm looking for a mixer.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 28, 2014)

In the Summer I like a beer or two especially after working outside in the garden/yard etc. This Sumer has been the Summer of IPA. Liking them a lot these days. Don't like the $9 a six pack price though so have been buying the new Sam Adams West Coast IPA for like $6.50 a six pack on sale.

During the week if we have wine with a meal it will be one of my own red or white. I have red wines (kit and fresh grapes) that go all the way back to 2010.

Weekends its for splurging and we pull from the commercial side of the cellar only. I have a nice wooden rack that holds 320 bottles and it is full to the brim with commercial wines from WA, OR and even a few from down South in Cali. Its good to not drink your own stuff all the time or you will end up developing a cellar palette for your wines only.


----------



## Thig (Aug 28, 2014)

Come home from work grab a beer and the newspaper and hit the recliner. Have a glass of wine (mine or store bought) with dinner (supper where I live). Have a 2 finger pour of bourbon before bedtime and I am done for the day.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 28, 2014)

Generally a glass of one of my red wines or a glass of DB. Even before starting of making my own wine ~18 months ago it was a glass of Liberty Creek Merlot which I bought by the case for ~$57.00 US.

I like beer, particularly dark beer, but don't enjoy drinking it by myself. I need bunch of folks around and some sort of activity going on for me to enjoy a beer. For whatever reason a glass of wine I can enjoy drinking just sitting around all by myself.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 28, 2014)

For me its iced tea or my wine most weeknights. Except Wednesday is Margareta night. Weekends are mostly my wine or craft beer with son and or son in law. Havent bought commercial wine in three years till yesterday. But thats another story.


----------



## Julie (Aug 28, 2014)

mostly water all day and a couple of glasses of my wines in the evening. I really haven't bought commercial in well over two years except to try a bottle from a local winery here and there.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 28, 2014)

I stopped drinking weekdays about 2-1/2 years ago (got close to 200lbs and thought cutting out the beer would fix that) but Friday nights are generally MGD beer. Saturdays usually beer in the afternoons and at least a bottle of my wine once I start working on dinner. BTW That first beer friday after work is awesome, BUT, I Still weigh in just under 200, either time to start working out some or accept it.
Mike


----------



## cooldood (Aug 28, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> What I drink most is water



Disgusting

Do you know what fish do in water?


I prefer to sanitize my water with alcohol


----------



## codeman (Aug 28, 2014)

cooldood said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Do you know what fish do in water?
> 
> ...



They have sex in it?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2014)

A few days a week (OK, more days than not), it's wine after work and with dinner. I certainly drink beer - like a lot of people, I especially enjoy a cold one during/after working in the yard. I like to walk around and survey my work. I like bourbon a lot and enjoy a few fingers with an ice cube from time to time. Actually had my first Manhattan last weekend and really enjoyed it.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 28, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> A few days a week (OK, more days than not), it's wine after work and with dinner. I certainly drink beer - like a lot of people, I especially enjoy a cold one during/after working in the yard. I like to walk around and survey my work. I like bourbon a lot and enjoy a few fingers with an ice cube from time to time. Actually had my first Manhattan last weekend and really enjoyed it.



You should try and old fashioned, it is a bit different than the " bourbon martini" but it is a classic all the same.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 28, 2014)

Sundays - I allow myself a little wine (my own of course). 

Monday - Thursday - Iced tea mostly. Whatever I do end up drinking, it is a soft drink of some kind. Very rarely do I have any alcohol on "school nights" (as my wife calls them). 

Friday - Sip through a bottle of my wine. 
Saturday Sip through a bottle of my wine. 

I make an amount to keep me happy each year and then some. Having a commercial wine is kept for special occasions (usually limited to times when I go out to eat or visit friends or a special holiday).


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess I am an "equal opportunity drinker" and I drink just about anything and everything. It all depends on what I am in the mood for at the time. As far as volume is concerned, I drink more wine than anything else. I like beer when I am hot and thirsty such as after working in the yard or a round of golf. As far as hard liquor is concerned, I like the following in the order of preference shown:

Rye, neat or on the rocks with a lemon twist, 
Bourbon, ditto
Canadian, neat or on the rocks 
Irish, neat
Scotch, neat 
Vodka, straight from the freezer, neat
Gin, on the rocks or in a Martini that is all Gin except I keep my olives in dry Vermouth.
Cognac/Brandy/Grappa, neat slightly warmed.
Everything else: Tequila, Rum, Vermouth, etc. rarely and usually neat or on the rocks.

I don't do many mixed drinks, but I have enjoyed Rye Manhattans, Perfect Manhattans and Rob Roys.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, Rocky. You're such a neat freak.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 28, 2014)

No beer or liquor. Coffee (lots) in the mornings, water during the day, and A couple of glasses of my wine or DB most afternoons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 28, 2014)

I recently started to make my own beer and I like a home made brew in the evening. Or a cider after yard work (been experimenting with apple ale). Weekends, we crack open a bottle of home made country wine (elderberry, gooseberry, rhubarb, elderflower) or a mead . As I post this I am drinking a glass of braggot.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 28, 2014)

The day starts with a pot of coffee, then ice tea from noon on including supper. The evening before lights out a glass of wine, usually red. Finished off my home brew several weeks ago - not sure if I'll make any more real soon. The wine currently is commercial since I am trying to build up a stash of home made wine.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, Rocky. You're such a neat freak.



I guess this explains it, Jim. (turn up the volume!)


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JXKMxRgQ8[/ame]


----------

